# Fleas Won't Go Away! Driving Poor Dog Nuts! Help!!!



## Ira (Sep 18, 2011)

I took MoJo our 4 yr old to his groomer this past Weds. We had noticed he was chewing and biting at his rear end like he had fleas, but we could not find any on him. Hubby gave him a bath and still did not see an fleas in the bath water.

She called me and said when she bathed him she noticed 3 fleas in the water. She said she did not flea dip him as there were only 3 and the shampoo they use has the flea stuff in. She did put on frontline or advantage (can't remember which one ). We "bomb" our house with bombs made to kill the fleas and the eggs or larva just to be sure.

Any ways groomer said within 24 hr we should notice MoJo stopping the chewing/biting he had been doing.

Today Sunday he is going crazy with biting/chewing his rear end area. He will be sleeping and all of a sudden jump up and start biting.


The groomer assured me that if we still had fleas in our home or he got any from outside that the med would start to work in 24 to 48 hrs and any fleas that got on him would die.

We are scared to bath him again as won't that make the flea stuff she put behind his neck come off?

What else can we do for the poor guy?

PS: Just a few minutes ago I saw a FLEA in our house!!!!!!????? We used 6 bombs - one for each room. We washed over 20 loads of laundry making sure to get blankets, pillows, coats etc that were out in the open. When we bomb we opened all closet doors, dressers etc. What else can we do??????


----------



## Ira (Sep 18, 2011)

No one knows more info about fleas?


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

#1. A vacuum is your best friend right. 

#2. Call your vet and ask for capstars or comfortis.


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

Ira said:


> She called me and said when she bathed him she noticed 3 fleas in the water. She said she did not flea dip him as there were only 3 and the shampoo they use has the flea stuff in. She did put on frontline or advantage (can't remember which one ). We "bomb" our house with bombs made to kill the fleas and the eggs or larva just to be sure.
> 
> 
> Today Sunday he is going crazy with biting/chewing his rear end area. He will be sleeping and all of a sudden jump up and start biting.
> ...


Ira , 
First off you need to know what flea product was put on your dog. If Frontline (IDK about advantage)was used right after a bath it will not work correctly bc the oil coat that is used to distribute has been cleaned away and takes a few days to recover. 

The dog is clean and does not need another bath , perhaps reapply the flea product? I like Frontline Plus bc it will break the life cycle of the flea. Stay with a Vet quality flea product that is dosed correctly for your dogs weight.

Do you have other pets not treated that may come in contact with your dog? 

You will need to treat the outside yard with a good insecticide. The one I use is Spectracide for yard pests, I get it at Walmart.

To apply use a tank sprayer or hose end sprayer , mix as directed. Apply starting at the house foundation all the way around and include any porch,steps patio and garage/carport and treat out at least 50 feet from house in a continuous circle.
Do not let pets or people walk on this until dry. Note: Do this on a day that you expect no rain for at least 48 hrs.

Think about areas that may have been missed when you used the "flea Bomb". 

For example , the bomb does not get under beds , some tables, china cabinet sofa cushions etc. So as you can see , you have done a lot of work , but could have missed a few places and this is important with fleas.

The vacuum is the biggest weapon you have when doing battle with fleas. You should use a generic flea collar inside the disposable vac bag and vacuum as much as you can at one time and try to get under things as best you. Note: Get someone to help you if you can as the vacuuming up of adult fleas ,eggs, larvae and pupa is a big part of this fight. Just as soon as you stop/finish vacuuming , remove the vac bag, quickly put in a plastic bag and tie and put outside.

You will need to keep the vacuum routine going for a while and don't forget to vacuum under things and also hard surface floors.



Best , oldhounddog


----------



## Sybille (Oct 5, 2011)

Many years ago I had good success with Diatomaceous Earth  getting rid of a really bad flea infestation in the house. Make sure you use food grade one!


----------



## Ira (Sep 18, 2011)

Sorry I did not make it back here to update: The sweeper WAS our best friend! We vacuumed and vacuumed and then did some more at least 5 times a day for 20+ days in a row. We finally beat those little buggers!!!


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

Good luck with your battle with the fleas. I hope that is the end of it...


Best , oldhounddog


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Honestly, a flea bath works just as well as lathering the dog in shampoo and leaving it there for 15 minuets (which does work, found a good many strays over the years and used that method). It'll kill the living fleas, after that the shelters delt with it so I can't offer much more.

Good luck!


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

You know fleas need a host. If your dog is treated with an oral or topical, like advantage or comfortis, teat again next month. Any that you missed will hatch, and die once on the dog. The itching your dog is experiencing can be like us with mosquito bites.
If you weren't infested with fleas, and every animal in your household is treated monthly, you have no reason to worry.


----------



## ellie.banks (Feb 8, 2012)

Use Ectoline!! Its really effective and helps get rid of fleas in a instant, i switched to it after not getting the right effects with frontline! Its also cheaper so your saving money for a better product in my opinion its a win win situation  visit The Pet Medicine Company to buy it  Hope this helps you out!


----------

